# http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=32850



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=32850

What the fuck is this about! :?

SO much to say, but Iâ€™ll list just a few main gripes.....

1. Why waste all that money modifying a LHD 180FWD 
2. COMPLETELY wank neon lights attached to it
3. EVERYBODY knows that a FWD car can't really handle anything more than between 200-220bhp, without making it realistically un-drivable
4. Kerbed alloys
5. Badly fitted Caractere kit (which is ironically quite a nice kit!)
6. No spacers

IMO it looks 100% tacky and was a complete waste of money and time.

Put it next to GWORKS car and take your pick! God I know what Iâ€™d go for (Glen your car pisses all over this piece of shit from a HUGE height!!!!)! This epitomises everything bad about TT's and a breed of people that own them causing residuals to drop faster then the titanic and shares in Halfords to rise!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOO

Neons on a TT - w4nk3r!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

WTF is this in response to?

Edit - ignore that - I thought the thread title would link directly to the thrtead you were talking about.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Agree completley I could never see the point of buying the cheapest car in the range and then putting a fourtunes worth of extras on


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Isn't the APR big turo conversion only available on LHD cars? I read the thread that started Glen's post and that was the gist I seemed to get out of it.

As for your other points, I don't understand the mechanical workings, but I guess if you were going down the mod route, it would be better to start with a 225, but I'm not sure that's your point.

In fact I'm not sure what your point is, if you don't like it why not jsut say that and leave it at that, but to create an entire thread slagging off someone's car surely goes against the rules that you sometimes strictly enforce.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> In fact I'm not sure what your point is, if you don't like it why not jsut say that and leave it at that, but to create an entire thread slagging off someone's car surely goes against the rules that you sometimes strictly enforce.


I'm not sure what rules you think i am breaking, but would you prefer me to write all what I have said in the actual thread? I felt my views would be too strong for the thread, so opted for a new flame thread instead. But perhaps it's too late because a lot of people have shared the same views as me already!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Well, they know what they like at least.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Isn't the APR big turo conversion only available on LHD cars? I read the thread that started Glen's post and that was the gist I seemed to get out of it.


Yes. And it is.

I drove this car last week - it certainly goes.

Other than that, I agree with Kell - it's obviously not to everyone's taste (to say the least!) but at least it's someone doing what they want with their own car and actually pushing some boundaries. How many other APR big turbo TT's do you know about in the UK?

Ronin - remember the owner could be a present or future ******** user, and they are certainly an individual - on whom personal attacks will not be tolerated.

Clive


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Just out of interest, how much has this guy spent on this little lot :roll:

Each to their own.


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

holy crap - that effort is almost worthy of our transatlantic cousins! shame as the ttshop has some good stuff in it - a good example of how less would be more...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

LoL I'm sure that car's supposed to be a sales tool for the TT shop! :lol:

It doesn't seem to be working with current owners! :roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

is it just me? or does it look like someone has just chucked shit loads of money at it without much thought :? the nitrous install is not very neat (wires everywhere) also i'm sure the bottle has been fitted the wrong way round in the boot :? the bottle "open and close valve" should point towards the front of the car to ensure a good supply of liquid on activation! nothing against the tt shop though as they are good guys


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > In fact I'm not sure what your point is, if you don't like it why not jsut say that and leave it at that, but to create an entire thread slagging off someone's car surely goes against the rules that you sometimes strictly enforce.
> ...


I would imagine it falls into the category of a personal attack. As a moderator of this forum you should be setting examples and exercising some form of self restraint. Obviously none of us know the owner of this car, and it's unlikely now that they would ever consider coming along to a ******** or TTOC meet.

While the car's not exactly to my taste either, I'm all for people experimenting and trying something different.

Now I know you've had two TTs in the past, and that your roadster in particular was very tastefully done and, IMHO, one of the best looking cars I've seen, but it seems strange that having owned two LHD cars, you feel it necessary to say that it's 180FWD cars that are devaluing the image of the TT as a whole because they're cheaper than the other versions.

I can only hope that this was posted in some sort of haze on account of all your night nurse.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

welllllll..... I don't think it actually was a personal attack - read it carefully - Kev chose his words


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I know that it's not technically calling the owner an arse, but by slagging off pretty much everything he's done to the car, it may as well be.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I must admit that I have not taken this thread to be a personel attack on the owner, Kevin has shown his dislike to the car - not the owner. Glen from the TT Shop took the time and effort to post up the extensive list of modifications with photos of this car knowing that there would be some form of reaction, either good or bad. Kevin decided that what he wanted to say was so strong against the car that he felt the best place for it was in the Flame Room, I really cant see a problem with that.

Graham


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Must just be me that thinks it's out of order then. :?

It if were me, I'd have made the comments in the thread itself and kept them non-sweary. I just think starting a separate thread specifically to slag it off doesn't really benefit anyone.

Maybe I'm just too sensitive a soul. :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Looks better than that orange one :? and TBH cant really see anything that wrong apart from the Rear spoiler and the Neons although that wouldn't cause me to make comments about the owner :? 
I'm with you Kell 



> Is it me? or does it look like someone has just chucked shit loads of money at it without much thought the nitrous install is not very neat (wires everywhere) also i'm sure the bottle has been fitted the wrong way round in the boot the bottle "open and close valve" should point towards the front of the car to ensure a good supply of liquid on activation! nothing against the tt shop though as they are good guys


 :roll: Am i missing something here! what ever way the bottle faces will not make any difference, as theres only one valve and so one way the NOS can be released so will not make the slightest difference the way the bottle faces :?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Mmm neons, gives it that XR2 look ETTO i suppose


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> Looks better than that orange one :? and TBH cant really see anything that wrong apart from the Rear spoiler and the Neons although that wouldn't cause me to make comments about the owner :?
> I'm with you Kell
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that, if the valve is at the rear of the car, the hose will have to "loop" back to the front again. It may also be that the g force generated on acceleration acts against the flow of the gas anyway, and the additional looping in the hose will make the gas flow just a little harder...

But as I don't have NOS (and caney seems to know what he's talking about) I'd go with him


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

But it should always be primed, so the shot is instant apart from when its empty :? I know sod all about NOS but have seen a few installs and most of them have the bottles in all manners of possitions depending on space.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

Kell said:


> I would imagine it falls into the category of a personal attack. As a moderator of this forum you should be setting examples and exercising some form of self restraint. Obviously none of us know the owner of this car, and it's unlikely now that they would ever consider coming along to a ******** or TTOC meet.


well that would be a first......


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

jonah said:


> Looks better than that orange one :? and TBH cant really see anything that wrong apart from the Rear spoiler and the Neons although that wouldn't cause me to make comments about the owner :?
> I'm with you Kell


but wasn't the orange one from that TV show "when plastic surgery goes wrong - nose jobs special"

indeed....


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what rules you think i am breaking, but would you prefer me to write all what I have said in the actual thread? I felt my views would be too strong for the thread, so opted for a new flame thread instead. But perhaps it's too late because a lot of people have shared the same views as me already!
> ...


are you sure Kell wrote that.......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Kell said:


> Must just be me that thinks it's out of order then. :?
> 
> It if were me, I'd have made the comments in the thread itself and kept them non-sweary. I just think starting a separate thread specifically to slag it off doesn't really benefit anyone.
> 
> Maybe I'm just too sensitive a soul. :?


Kell i agree with you.

However at the end of the day Iâ€™m sure we all have different opinions on what looks good and what doesnâ€™t - I donâ€™t personally think it looks good, but the main part of the post IMO seemed to suggest that FWD & LHD versions are crap and causing other versions to depreciate faster.

Iâ€™m not sure how much a new FWD version is, but im sure it probably more than a one year old 180 4WD TT. Perhaps the people who are buying FWD versions think they are better value than a used 4WD TT? Thatâ€™s their choice and fundamentally all the TT's are the same so I say each to their own.

Wont a 180 FWD version be faster than a 180 4WD version due to the power loss via the 4WD system - so does that mean 180 4WD TT's is the worst TT in the stable if your sole criteria is 0-60 time?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

justtin said:


> Sundeep993 said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


KMP


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> justtin said:
> 
> 
> > Sundeep993 said:
> ...


I know that, just giving Sundeep the chance to correct before the flame..... :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

oh yes.. I see how that comes out... sorry there kell !

I shall amend ! cheers JT..

blame the "Amnesia Anesthetic!". must post about that ! if I can remember !


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> I needed something rear-wheel drive and 6 cylinders...


I've got those, but I also wanted something with a bit of torque :wink:

Justin


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jonah said:


> But it should always be primed, so the shot is instant apart from when its empty :? I know sod all about NOS but have seen a few installs and most of them have the bottles in all manners of possitions depending on space.


 what jampott says is absolutely spot on,i use a purge kit so i can vent the gas out of the lines to ensure i'm always getting liquid. which ever way round you fit the bottle it will still work but i was told the bottle valve should be mounted towards the front of the car.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

the reason the bottle valve goes to the front is because the straw goes down the bottle and to the oposite corner, if you will. So when you set off the liquid is forced back and the straw (syphon) gets a good pick up. if it was back to front the syphon could pick up gas and not give a good boost.

As a NOS powered Lexus Owner I hope my comments will be taken as from one with over a years enthusiasm for the product (NOS not just general nitrous) Purge kits are great by the way but if you talk to HighPower Systems ( trev ) they will sell you nylon hose that reduces the amount of times the liquid can expand and as such keeps it liquid and gives notably better performance. Back to back tests can be read about on the highpower forum which were conducted on my car.

sorry to drift off topic.

I think KM POWELL likes to be controvertial and most will know this and take it with a pinch of salt. for newbies that don't he probaly comes accross as overtly aggressive and not the best advert for the forum.

just my two peneth. But the thread at least is in the right place. you come in to the flame room NOT looking for a group hug.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

well done loz! well written,ok jonah is that clear now?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

No problem, Caney!

BTW watch out!! Some forkers will want to have a pop at you for having NOS stickers on a bottle that is NOT a NOS bottle but in fact another brand!

You have been warned :lol: :lol: :lol:

Petty minded TT owners? NEVER :roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> No problem, Caney!
> 
> BTW watch out!! Some forkers will want to have a pop at you for having NOS stickers on a bottle that is NOT a NOS bottle but in fact another brand!
> 
> ...


 yeah ! but they will have a pop at me from behind a keyboard :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

caney said:


> well done loz! well written,ok jonah is that clear now?


Perfectly :wink: but still confused :?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

what are you confused about, J?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> what are you confused about, J?


I still can't see what difference the way the bottle is fixed makes any difference except if it was upside down :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > what are you confused about, J?
> ...


Because, in the horizontal plane, backwards IS upside down...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jampott said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Loz180 said:
> ...


But would still make no difference to the internals of the cylinder, namely the straw would it ? Still dont get it :x


----------

